Ask HN: Does your company give you Monday off? - phoneyphone
======
greenyoda
Yes, we get the same number of days off every year, so if a holiday falls on a
weekend we get Monday off.

According to the calendar[1], December 26, 2016 is actually a Federal holiday
in the U.S. ("Christmas Day observed").

[1]
[https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?year=2016&country=1](https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?year=2016&country=1)

------
protomyth
One of the only advantages of working at a community college. Our last day of
work was Dec 22nd with Jan 3rd being the next work day.

------
wizzerking
Yes Forever.com has given it's employees Dec 26 and Jan 2 OFF as a paid
Holiday

------
bbcbasic
Yeah it's a public holiday in Australia

